# Tell me about Vancouver Canada area please



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's the deal. I've had a company contact me and we're in the early interview stages but the job is in Vancouver Canada. Can anyone familiar with the area up there tell me about duck and big game hunting in that part of Canada. I threw an insane income requirement at them and they didn't blink so now I am actually getting interested if the next interview goes well.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck. Make sure they know your insane income requirement is in american dollars and not Canadian dollars. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^

The Canadian dollar right now is only worth around 0.77 to the US dollar and you usually pay quite a bit more for items in Canada than you do here in the US. 

But other than that they have great bear hunting up there along with great fishing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I assume you're talking the city of Vancouver not the island. 

Never been to Vancouver City. Been to Victoria on the Island though. BC is really cool. I worked in Canada quite a bit recently, Ontario. Canada now kinda reminds me of America in the 60s; clean, lots of work, good infrastructure. I like their health care system.

Getting back n forth across the border is kind of a pain these days.

good luck to ya


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

One thing to look at are the current housing costs. Real estate prices are on the insane side in the area from what I understand. Other than that, I hear it's a great place to live. Housing costs would seem to bear that line of thinking out as well......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I looked into a job offer there just before their Olympics. It was insane then... cant imagine how it would be now. I think they were offering $130-140k a year then... I did the math and found it wasn't near enough. Sort of like San Fransisco now. A guy would need minimally 280k a year to start in San Fran, Vancouver is probably similar. Maybe buy a boat and live on it in the city moored up in the marina?

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been there. Fished the Frazier for sturgeon. A lot of water fowl in the surrounding area.

Lot's of rich people and clean city. Lot's of Asian people… not that there's anything wrong with that..

Not sure about the big game.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I spent a year there. Take the number you think you need to live there and double it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Vancouver has some very nice places and the surrounding areas are incredible. There is hunting and fishing galore, skiing, boarding and THE BEST mountain biking in the world is at Whistler. Great golf as well. Tons of culture. The mountains do get used a lot and you have to really get off of the beaten path to get away.

One fair warning and do not take it lightly because it has a big influence on the entire area.......VANCOUVER HAS THE HIGHEST HEROIN ADDICTION PER CAPITA AS A CITY IN THE WORLD.

The city of Vancouver has tried to set up a safe zone that allows free use of some of the purest heroin in the world.

It is a beautiful city and has a lot to offer but heroin is a BIG part of the Vancouver culture.


----------

